# Miscanthus giganteus



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone have this around their goats?

It is a fast growing and tall grass (12-15 ft in a season). I suspect it is like bamboo when really tall. I am tempted to plant some in part of my yard to be trimmed weekly before it gets too woody for hay stock.

I saw a note on it that claims it is deer proof, but they didn't explain what that meant. So I am wondering if anyone has experience feeding it to their goats.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I found this by googling "miscanthus giganteus for forage". It is an interesting plant because the bio fuels people are excited about it. It also has potential to be terribly invasive so they are working on sterile hybrids. I bet goats would eat it, although I've never had them around it.

What Is Giant Miscanthus?


Figure 1. Emily Heaton next to a stand of giant miscanthus on Caveny Farm, Monticello, Illinois. Each mark on the post equals 1 foot. Photo credit John Caveny.

Giant miscanthus (Miscanthus x giganteus Greef et Deu.) is a perennial, warm-season Asian grass with the C4 photosynthetic pathway. Miscanthus species have been used for forage and thatching in Japan for thousands of years, managed through burning and grazing in vast prairies similar to those managed by Native American tribes in the central United States (Stewart et al., 2009). Giant miscanthus was first collected in the 1930s as a horticultural specimen and is still planted in gardens because of its straight, tall stems and striking silver flowers (Figure 1). In the search for ideal bioenergy crops following the oil crisis of the 1970s, evaluations to determine the biomass yield potential of giant miscanthus began across Europe.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am building a gasifier to produce wood gas to heat the house, fish and maybe run an old truck.

The grass is attractive to block the view to my goats, feed them and produce gas. I've ordered some, so we'll see if they like it.

I also ordered my scythe for harvesting the grass and weeds around here. It should give me a bit more exercise than the weed sprayer. I'm going to try to make my own grass hay this summer.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Your google terms work great.

Here is a doc comparing the quality to corn stover:

http://www.livestocktrail.uiuc.edu/uplo ... Murphy.pdf

They don't say if the sample was green or brown. I would be harvesting every week or two while green for making into hay stock, only the edges would be allowed to grow full height until I get the gasifier going.


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

I would actually like to try some of that-------- won't happen it won't survive Cache Valley Ut.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I got a couple rhizomes and planted them. It is still cool here but they are growing. I will likely cover them with straw for the winter to give them half a chance here in SLC.

I'll let you know how they go.


----------

